

There are no truly good men, according to cooperation study - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/05/researchers-find-psychological-limits-of-human-generosity.ars

======
cousin_it
Sexist title, unconvincing article, but the last two paragraphs are very good
and made something click for me:

 _The authors of the study suggest that the reluctance might be the result of
a psychological development that makes us averse to any kind of extreme
behavior, either selfish or selfless, even if the rules are set up to reward
the extreme.

This may be advantageous in the sense that extreme strategies could be costly
if we misunderstood the rules, or if the rules change without warning. The
authors even suggest that our brains may intentionally fire some kind of
calculation error in extreme situations to prevent hazardous "all-in"
commitments._

------
crazydiamond
> players would still hold back from contributing everything they had

Strange definition of "truly good men". If people contribute to help others,
they are truly good. Its the spirit that matters, not how much you contribute.
Are you willing to help, are you there for others -- if yes, then you are
truly good.

